# Staining



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

Been in this house since before Christmas, they keep adding more! I did all the Alder base and doors, they adding trim in the cove ceilings, and just installed window trim. The arched window trim is plastic and it took a bit of trial and error to get a good match.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice work Rob! What did they do to you in the joint on the right side of the first picture?


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

You mean the stain or the joint? I think the joint not being perfect is an angle deal. This carpenter is one of the best I have seen. The side I stained yesterday is wood with a wiping stain and the top arched was done today with Old Masters..


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Rob said:


> You mean the stain or the joint? I think the joint not being perfect is an angle deal. This carpenter is one of the best I have seen. The side I stained yesterday is wood with a wiping stain and the top arched was done today with Old Masters..


In the photo, the joint looks like they had to do a heavy filler or bondo to fudge the joint, which would make staining it just a bit more difficult! We did a gigantic window very similar to that, where they had to run a mini jamb extension through that arch, and it ran from about 1/16" to 1/4" across about 12 feet, waving in and out and we chose to skim it out and make it disappear. Fortunately it was paint grade. This is the fun stuff of working with good carpenters.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Rob, Old Masters stain was a great product for me to work with, particularly their gel stains. I always kept a quart tin of each color on hand, with a couple extra "naturals" for custom tinting. You can laugh, but I also had a plastic artists pallette that I would use for mixing just to get the grain colors right. Saw Bob Ross on public tv and thought I'd try it with staining. Now you just have to get a couple of old doors to practice on. LOL Remember to save all your old ratty brushes.

I do have a question for you: Is it the lighting or are gloss finishes big in your area? I know you use a lot of Solo-Gloss with the gloss sheen, but wonder about the clear finishes. Usually when I did kitchens I tried to match the gloss of the new trim with that of the cabinets if they were pre-finished. Just wondering is all.

Wolf


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Rob's watching a documentary on exorcisms!

He does have a few old flat plastic plates he uses, he loves experimenting and doing doors. The high gloss is popular, Rob prefers a flat white ceiling, he did a house last week and suggested it to the HO, who loved it, and a few of the Parade Homes this year have them.

The stain was still wet when he took that pic, here is a pic of the cabinets in the basement kitchen. We are also starting to see more of a mix in the woods.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Exorcisms vs PaintTalk......Exorcisms vs PaintTalk.....hmmmm. Is there a difference sometimes? Well, looks like exorcisms wins out. Later.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

are those melamine cabs with stain grade faces? Cant tell from the pic. Just curious. :thumbsup:


----------

